# A time for prayer



## PiP (May 29, 2014)

*http://www.writingforums.com/threads/147761-A-Million-Dollar-Shot-for-Flashes-of-Brilliance*


----------



## Cran (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes, I can see one of these working - thank you, PiP. I'll get to work on this very soon.


----------



## PiP (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## PiP (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Pandora (Jul 16, 2014)

PiP said:


> View attachment 6127


The lighting, the colors beautiful here Pip, stunning picture. Captures the feeling of spirit.


----------



## PiP (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks, Pandy. The photo was taken at the Silves Medieval Fayre. Considering I never used a flash I was surprised by the result. I used a slower shutter speed so perhaps this helped with the effect


----------

